# dovrei avere cominciato vs avrei dovuto cominciare



## samotfrt

salve,

In portoghese, la struttura  equivalente a "*avrei dovuto cominciare*" non viene usata, a suo posto si userebbe( nella maggioranza dei casi) la forma analoga a "*dovrei avere cominciato*". Quindi mi é sembrato strano quando ho trovato questa frase con la "struttura portoghese"

"...cosa che amareggia la parte di me che, per quanto *dovrei aver cominciato* a fare il callo alle bruttezze del mondo, non vuole cedere al disincanto"

Qualcuno mi sa spiegare quando si dovrebbe usare ognuna di questa strutture o la differenza di significato tra le due?


ho trovato su  un "thread" Italiano-Español titolo "Avrei dovuto fare vs. Dovrei aver fatto" il seguente


"Infatti se io dico "avrei dovuto fare questa cosa", intendo dire che avevo il dovere di farla ma non l'ho fatta... se invece dico "dovrei aver fatto questa cosa", sto dando un senso dubitativo alla frase, intendendo dire che non ricordo bene se ho fatto o meno questa cosa, ma che c'è una buona probabilità che io l'abbia fatta... "

ma non ho ancora capito la differenza, Perché penso che, non sia un caso di non si ricordare se ha cominciato a fare calo.


----------



## Armodio

La differenza semantica (strutturalmente e morfologicamente sono grammaticali entrambe) è che nella prima forma è preponderante il senso deontico (parafraso: l'obbligo o il dovere), inteso come rammarico per un'azione non effettuata (controfattuale) : _era mio dovere fare quella cosa, ma non l'ho fatta._
Esempio: _avrei dovuto aiutarlo, ma non ne ho avuto il coraggio._

Nella seconda forma, invece, il senso è quello tipico del condizionale di modestia o attenuativo, in cui si avverte pienamente l'incertezza del parlante: _credo/suppongo/secondo me/ l'ho fatto, ma non ne sono certo._
Esempio: _dovrei aver lasciato il portafogli in macchina._

Così molto in breve e di getto.


----------



## Pietruzzo

In "dovrei aver cominciato a fare il callo" non si parla di un dovere mancato ma di qualcosa che era logico aspettarsi ma non è accaduto . Tuttavia non vedo nessun problema nell'usare la struttura classica con lo stesso significato.


----------



## Armodio

Samotfrt, ti sei risposto da solo. Ero intervenuto prima che tu aggiungessi gli esempi. E, come vedi, la risposta collima. 
Il contesto ci aiuta e la differenza si avverte. Non è una questione di ricordo, ma di attenuazione della certezza causa dubbio o insicurezza. Potresti parafrasarlo, al presente, con _per quanto dovrei ormai essere abituato alle bruttezze del mondo. _E il verbo "dovere" è fraseologico, ossia depennabile e sostituibile con una locuzione alternativa che esprima quell'incertezza.

_Il ragazzo si è allenato molto quando stava con me e ormai dovrebbe aver cominciato a vincere qualche gara. Io non lo so, non l'ho più visto, non ne ho certezza, ma secondo il mio modesto parere..._

Mentre nell'altro caso c'è il dovere non ottemperato e, nel contempo, la non-realtà, la mancata attuazione, e pure il rammarico o il rimprovero per non aver agito (come un'esortazione a sè stessi, visto che il verbo è alla prima persona): 

_Avrei dovuto farlo, (mannaggia me!) e invece non l'ho fatto. Stupido che non sono altro!
Avrei dovuto farlo, se fossi stato più coraggioso._


----------



## samotfrt

ok grazia Armodio.

Ma allora, mi è venuto  un altro dubbio. Quale sarebbe la differenza tra per esempio  "_dovrei aver lasciato il portafogli in macchina_" e "_devo aver lasciato il portafoglio in macchina_". Mi sembra avere la stessa incertezza, di non sapere se l'ho lasciato in macchina.


----------



## Pietruzzo

samotfrt said:


> Quale sarebbe la differenza tra per esempio "_dovrei aver lasciato il portafogli in macchina_" e "_devo aver lasciato il portafoglio in macchina_". Mi sembra avere la stessa incertezza, di non sapere se l'ho lasciato in macchina.


Intanto più che l'incertezza le due frasi indicano l'alta probabilità che il portafogli sia stato lasciato in macchina. Tuttavia le immagino in contesti diversi.
Es.
1) Prendi  i soldi che ti servono. Dovrei aver lasciato il portafoglio in macchina (Ho lasciato il portafoglio appositamente, probabilmente in macchina).
2) Puoi prestarmi 10 euro? Devo aver lasciato il portafoglio in macchina (L'ho dimenticato, probabilmente in macchina).


----------



## Armodio

Ovviamente con l'indicativo cresce la modalità della certezza. E in forma analitica (_devo+infinito) _esprimo questa "quasi certezza": è la cosiddetta necessità epistemica o inferenza di certezza, ossia lo scatto successivo all'indicativo sintetico assertivo: 

_Mi deve 50€. - Ops! Mi attenda un attimo. Ho lasciato (=asserzione su fatto dato per certo) il portafogli in macchina...
Devo aver lasciato... (=sono quasi certo). _

Col condizionale invece attenuo il tutto confinandolo al campo della possibilità o probabilità. 

Pietruzzo, dovresti invertire la logica delle interpretazioni. Non posso inferire volontà mirata (_appositamente) _in un condizionale.
Sfumo, invece, dalla probabilità e incertezza verso una maggiore convinzione se uso l'indicativo.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Armodio said:


> Pietruzzo, dovresti invertire la logica delle interpretazioni. Non posso inferire volontà mirata (_appositamente) _in un condizionale.


Beh, se dico "Dovrei aver messo il sale ma assaggia per sicurezza" significa che penso di averlo messo, non che l'ho messo per sbaglio.


----------



## Armodio

Infatti, non è se _appositamente _o_ per sbaglio _la lettura da fare, ma dare un differente valore di modalità ad un indicativo e ad un condizionale.
Il condizionale attenua sempre, in tal caso. 
L'asserzione taciuta sarebbe _ma non ne sono sicuro o troppo sicuro. Appunto, controlla!_
Se dico _devo, _fortifico la mia supposizione (_sono abbastanza sicuro, quasi certo. Controlla, se vuoi, ma non credo di discostarmi molto dalla realtà )._
Altrimenti _devo e dovrei _si equivarrebbero. 

Poi andrebbero differenziati pure gli infiniti retti dal verbo _dovere: _stativi e non stativi, perfettivi e imperfettivi. Notare le differenze tra: 
_Devo aver lasciato il portafogli...
Dovrei aver lasciato il portafogli...
Devo lasciare il portafogli...(solo deontico) 
Dovrei lasciare il portafogli...(deontico ed epistemico)
Devo andare via (solo deontico)
Dovrei andare via (deontico ed epistemico)
Dev'essere andato via
Dovrebbe essere andato via..._

Possiamo parlare di falso condizionale, quindi, sostanzialmente, un indicativo "mascherato", quando voglio attenuare o edulcorare un invito, una richiesta, un desiderio, un ammonimento, un'esortazione.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Armodio said:


> è la cosiddetta necessità epistemica o inferenza di certezza, ossia lo scatto successivo all'indicativo sintetico assertivo:



Non mi sembra per niente chiaro, soprattutto per chi, come l'OP, non è italiano
 Il forum SOLO ITALIANO


> *Gli  interventi devono essere il più sintetici, precisi e specifici  possibile*. Interventi modello "Guerra e Pace", oltre a essere per lo più noiosi da leggere, sono  dispersivi e spesso anche controproducenti per coloro che stanno imparando l'italiano.
> 
> Ricordiamo inoltre che gli utenti del forum SOLO ITALIANO non sono solo italiani, ma anche stranieri che vogliono imparare la nostra lingua. Per questo motivo ci aspettiamo da tutti il massimo sforzo di scrivere in italiano corretto, chiaro, comprensibile e soprattutto moderno e corrente, come segno di rispetto per chi vuole imparare l'italiano.


----------



## Armodio

Mi scusi, Paul. Credevo fosse chiaro al caro Samotfrt, che ha poi posto un'altra domanda, anche molto centrata.


----------



## samotfrt

Allora, tra

Dovrei aver messo il sale ma assaggia per sicurezza
Devo aver messo il sale ma assaggia per sicurezza

cambia soltanto il grado della mia certezza di avere messo il sale?  Nel senso che nella seconda ne sono quasi sicuro mentre nella prima no.


----------



## Armodio

Secondo me sì. È una sfumatura che nel parlato, comunque, poco incide. Poi, si accettano altre interpretazioni.
Provo con un esempio più limpido. 
Sto rincasando con mio fratello e vedo l'auto di nostro padre parcheggiata sotto casa: 

_Forza, Andrea, papà *deve* essere già rientrato. (_L'auto parcheggiata ci aiuta nell'accrescere il nostro grado di sicurezza).

Sto rincasando, sempre con mio fratello, ma non vedo l'auto di nostro padre sotto casa: 

_Andrea, strano!  Papà a quest'ora *dovrebbbe *essere già rientrato. (_non vediamo l'auto e i dubbi aumentano).


----------



## samotfrt

ok grazie
Allora mi pare che, il condizionale, sia più adatto quando c'è qualcosa che crea dubbi sul soggetto. Giusto?
Come per esempio, il caso di non vedere l'auto come ha detto armodio o
_Dovrei aver lasciato il portafogli in macchina, ma lo sto cercando da un po' e non lo trovo._



Armodio said:


> È una sfumatura che nel parlato, comunque, poco incide.



Meno male!


----------



## Armodio

Dici giusto. Il condizionale (come il congiuntivo) esprime una "modalità" del soggetto, ossia il suo punto di vista, una certa disposizione mentale su quello che sta dicendo; modalità che si estrinseca nei due aspetti principali della volontà e dell'eventualità.
E verbi come _dovere, potere e volere _si definiscono verbi modali, proprio perché, per loro natura, fanno emergere più di ogni altro le disposizioni mentali del soggetto.
Poi il condizionale può avere varie sfumature del pensiero. I nostri esempi qui sopra sono una di queste.

Comunque, stai sereno! Da non madrelingua, se dici _deve essere tornato _o _dovrebbe essere tornato (_in casi in cui _dovere _ha quest'accezione: vedi sopra), non commetti nessun errore e stai parlando un ottimo italiano, grammaticale.


----------



## Mary49

Armodio said:


> E verbi come _dovere, potere e volere _si definiscono verbi modali, proprio perché, per loro natura, fanno emergere più di ogni altro le disposizioni mentali del soggetto.


In realtà sono modali in quanto definiscono, in unione con l'infinito, una particolare *modalità *dell'azione: possibilità, volontà, necessità.


----------



## Armodio

Mary, il mio era un tentativo di spiegare in breve al caro Samotfrt cosa si intenda per *modalità *e, come, tra le altre risorse per esprimerla, esistano pure i verbi modali.
Riporto dalla Treccani, che sarà più chiara di me: 

_Con _*modalità *si _intende_ _l'insieme delle risorse linguistiche che manifestano *il modo *, ovvero l'*atteggiamento *del parlante... i mezzi più tipici per esprimerla sono i modi del verbo, a cui vanno aggiunte forme dedicate, come i *verbi modali*>(verbi che conferiscono all'azione una specifica *modalità)*_


----------



## Pietruzzo

samotfrt said:


> Allora, tra
> 
> Dovrei aver messo il sale ma assaggia per sicurezza
> Devo aver messo il sale ma assaggia per sicurezza
> 
> cambia soltanto il grado della mia certezza di avere messo il sale?  Nel senso che nella seconda ne sono quasi sicuro mentre nella prima no.


In realtà la seconda frase a me sembra  poco idiomatica, perchè "devo aver messo il sale" suona già come una conferma basata su dati di fatto.
Ad esempio dopo aver assaggiato si potrebbe dire "Devo aver già messo il sale, è saporita".


----------



## Armodio

Forse dislocando a sinistra e marcando si percepisce meglio:
_Il sale devo (già) averlo messo... _Sono abbastanza sicuro, ma non ricordo, non ho certezza...
Se dicessi _ho messo il sale, ma assaggia per sicurezza, _mi contraddirei.

E abbiamo già detto che l'indicativo del verbo *modale *_dovere _ci restituisce un atteggiamento del parlante di quasi certezza, che non significa, però, automaticamente realtà oggettiva del fatto.
Proviamo a fotografare i due quadri:

A) Sono quasi certo, ma ho un minimo dubbio. La controprova (l'assaggio) servirà a confermare o no il mio credo. Quindi:
_Il sale devo averlo messo. (Assaggio). Sì, non mi sbagliavo, infatti è saporita/ No, mi sbagliavo, infatti è insapore._

B) Sono assolutamente sicuro, è un dato ormai acquisito, "storico" che il sale _l'ho messo. _Il verbo modale _dovere _non mi serve più, o, quantomeno, è ridondante. Quindi: _il sale l'ho messo, è inutile che assaggi per averne conferma. Se proprio vuoi farlo..._

Poi dovremmo valutare anche la concatenazione degli eventi e i rapporti causa-effetto. Il _devo _deve (scusate il gioco di parole) nascere per qualche causa che io ritengo più o meno valida per farmi inferire quella "dose" di certezza. Un indizio precedente (esempio dell'auto parcheggiata) è, però, meno probante di una controprova posteriore (l'assaggio).


----------

